# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  BUSCO SEMILLAS DE MOLLE (SCHINUS MOLLE)

## jmunaylla

Estoy interesado en comprar semillas de molle de Ayacucho, Huancayo, Cusco o Huancavelica. Actualmente necesito 2.5 TM pero siempre ando en búsqueda de mas. Por favor especificar precio puesto en Lima, tiempo de entrega, procedencia. Gracias.Temas similares: semillas de okinawa Semillas de Forrajes Semillas de Kiwicha (Amaranto) Busco promotor de semillas de maiz en Chimbote Busco semillas de algodon Aspero y/o Upland

----------


## riogrande

mis cordiale saludos le escrbio de Apurimac somos la empres RIO GRANDE contamos con buena semilla de molle le podemos proveer seria cuestion de conversar y llegar aun acuerdo
saludos
Oscar Torres
cel 983 302874 negociacionesriogrande@gamil.com

----------

